# Brushing a Vizsla's teeth



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

We recently started introduce Sam to a toothbrush dipped in a little peanut butter  
We're not really brushing, just feeding peanut butter with a toothbrush.

Are there any good enzymatic tooth pastes? 
I read baking soda is not really good for them???


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Willie seems to like PETRODEX Enzymatic Toothpaste for Dogs. I buy the poultry flavor. I try to brush his teeth every day (emphasis on the word "TRY"). What I have learned is that it's best to wait until he's very sleepy, resting in his chair. Then he's fairly cooperative. If I try it during his active periods, I'm not too successful, because he's so busy and wiggles around too much. The toothpaste itself seems to be very acceptable to him. I started doing this with my previous dog, using the fingertip tooth brushes. They are the easiest to use. I'm trying just now to graduate to the real dog tooth brush, because I think it would do a better job! ;D Here is the website listed on the toothpaste tube: www.sentrypetcare.com 

I buy mine at the local pet supplies store. About $10 USD gets you the Dental Care Kit, which includes fingertip brush, regular toothbrush, and one tube of toothpaste. Toothpaste comes in poultry, beef, and peanut flavors. You can also buy each of these products seperately, but the kit is nice if you're just getting started.  I saw a thing on TV recently that said you can add three to five years to your dog's life by brushing his teeth every day! Since I've never thought they get to live long enough, I'm going for it.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Wow 3 more years longer life is a wonderful bonus. We can't get enough of Sam, he's such a good baby boy.

We happen to work in the dental field and really know the meaning of healthy gums. To some extent even certain heart diseases can be averted.
Sam is easy to work on, I wish our cat would be just as easy. Last time we tried to brush his teeth was a year ago. I still have the scratch marks.


----------



## Coco (Jul 27, 2011)

Quote:
Willie seems to like PETRODEX Enzymatic Toothpaste for Dogs. I buy the poultry flavor. I try to brush his teeth every day 

I have been doing the brushing of her teeth daily since she joined us. She loves the chicken flavour PETRODEX Enzymatic toothpaste on the doggie toothbrush and thinks it is a game! She loves it. I also bought her a toy that I put her toothpaste on and a health treat in the middle and she brushes her own teeth. She has lovely breathe! Thank goodness. I researched breathe and brushing when she was loosing teeth .... not a breathe friendly time


----------



## denparkin (Aug 29, 2011)

I was brushing Brooklyn's teeth daily, but now that she's teething her gums bleed every time I brush. I figured it best to let her be until teething is over???


----------



## PinDave (Jul 1, 2020)

Brushing Maui’s teeth with the standard vet supplied toothbrush was a pain and didn’t really do all that good of a job.

While at Costco last month, I needed a new electric toothbrush for my daughters, and they had an OralB 2-pack, so Maui got one of them. Brushing Maui’s teeth every night with the electric toothbrush is much easier and does a much better job! At first, Maui was a bit nervous about this new thing vibrating in his mouth, but if you exude confidence to your dog, they’ll trust you. He’s fine with it now, even sometimes falling asleep while I’m brushing his teeth.

The only part he doesn’t like is brushing his upper front teeth… it must vibrate his nose or something… but calm and patience prevails.

At first, my wife thought it extravagant to buy an electric toothbrush for a dog, but when you consider what veterinary dental surgery costs…


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

there are some electric toothbrushes in the US, made specifically for dogs. i also don`t think it is extravagant if it prevents vet dental cleaning as those are done under anesthesia...


----------

